# Autoglym HD Wax



## Dunners (Aug 23, 2014)

Gave Autoglym high definition wax a go today and impressed with the results. 

This was after i gave it a clay polish a couple of weeks ago and just washed and waxed today! Just got to get the cracked rear lense sorted now!!

What do you think?









Thanks for looking


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Great finish 8)

I've looked at that before, is it easy to apply and remove :?:


----------



## Dunners (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah it goes on easily with the applicators they provide with it and comes off nicely.


----------

